# Can't find anyone to work!!!!!!!!!!!



## mayab (Mar 25, 2005)

I've posted jobs on over 10 websites, 3 newspapers...Nothing...Where are all the Bakers and Pastry Chefs hiding? I'm only located 1 1/2 hours north of NYC and no one wants to work...I am going to close my business in two weeks because I can't find anyone, isn't that a shame? My business is to busy, I need help. If anyone out there knows of someone looking for a job, please email me. The pay is good. :chef: :chef: :chef: :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Perhaps you could tell us WHERE you are and what the job entails?


----------



## mayab (Mar 25, 2005)

In Pennsylvania, 1 1/2 hours north of Manhattan...Not that far from civilization...I think most people think of PA and think of the Amish and just don't want to come here! :chef:


----------



## livefreak (May 2, 2005)

what town are you in I live in Pa


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

have you tried your community or vocational schools? What type of help are you looking for.
I've found word of mouth better over sites and such.
Good Luck.
wprst comes to worst, go the manpower route till you find someone that you can train.


----------



## chefsbb (May 4, 2005)

I will come and work for you. I have little exp in pastries but can bake ok.
I am off till the fall :chef: :bounce: .


----------

